# Serverhub expands to Chicago and Seattle



## drmike (Feb 21, 2016)

Serverhub, a supporter of vpsBoard, has expanded to two more locations.


The new locations are Chicago, Illinois, and Seattle, Washington.


Serverhub is promoting the latest Xeon E3 v5 servers in both locations.


site: http://serverhub.com


----------

